# AMD Fusion APU discussion



## vickybat (Jan 4, 2011)

Guys Brazos is launched taking performance per watt to a new level. Now even netbooks can stream 1080p content!!

Check this and this.

Lets start a discussion on this topic....

*MODS*,  is it better to move this thread to the technology news section? Guess i have opened it in the wrong section.

Please comment.


----------



## Joker (Jan 6, 2011)

excellent...

this thing is much faster than atom and has great graphics...would be great in netbooks. now even netbooks can game!!

in many benchmarks i had seen it trumped core i3 based notebooks with intel igp in gaming!!!

18w TDP and greatest thing is...a single chip.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 6, 2011)

i can't believe a netbook fitted with radeon hd6250 grphics card and price is also so less guys.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 6, 2011)

So fusion is finally here. It looks good but it all depends on the manufacturers whether they market them or like it has always been with amd in laptops , that a few netbooks will be launched . It won't really get marketed and nobody will buy them. All the ads we see will be for the atom.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 6, 2011)

I think this is a brilliant move from amd. Targeting atom or even the i3's and beating them is a testament for them in chip designing and that too at a much lower price. Finally we can see amd making some numbers in the netbook and mainstream notebook market.

By the looks of it, the product will be an instant hit but people need to know about it first and depends on the marketting campaign of amd. But amd will pull it off easily because this time around things are going right for them.

Netbooks and notebooks within $200 - $500 will now be fully capable of streaming 1080p content with gpu accelerated players like mpc homecinema & can game too.

Can't wait for the products to roll out cause i'm eyeing one.


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2011)

Small clarifications. The new sections in Hardware are for everything including news/troubleshooting EXCEPT buying. Restrict the "Technology News" section for posting 'other' things which are many.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 6, 2011)

well stood up with the expectations
lets wait for some more


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2011)

Review AMD Fusion C-series APU

C series is 9w and E series is 18w.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 7, 2011)

Great features for a netbook. As i said earlier , even netbooks can play hd content now and execute multimedia tasks . The ontario APU is really accelerating performance and its a strong showing in netbook category.

The E series or zacate APU'S will change entry level notebook performance for sure.

When will they launch in india or atleast start shipping in netbooks?


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2011)

I'd expect them in February. 

This thing is the reason why they were not able to compete with Intel since they bought ATi. They paid more than necessary and then financial losses etc.

HP revs up Pavilion dm1 with AMD Fusion, the notbook wars have begun -- Engadget

Acer Laptops Show Love for AMD and Intel Single-Die Chips | News & Opinion | PCMag.com

-----

Sapphire joins the Fusion fun

*www.fudzilla.com/images/stories/2011/January/General_News/sapphire_pureE350_1.jpg



> Based on the Hudson-M1 chipset, the motherboard features AMD's E-350 dual-core APU clocked at 1.6GHz. Of course, the E-350 comes with Radeon HD 6310 graphics while the rest of the motherboard features include two DDR3-1066 SO-DIMM slots, a PCI-Express x16 slot, total of five SATA 6.0Gbps ports, two USB 3.0 ports and a couple of USB 2.0 ones, eSATA port, D-Sub, DVI and HDMI outputs, integrated 7.1-channel audio, Gigabit LAN and Bluetooth 2.1.



Manufacturers Unveil AMD Fusion Mini-ITX Motherboards | Hardware Secrets

GIGABYTE - Motherboard - BGA FT1 - GA-E350N-USB3 (rev. 1.0)


----------



## Joker (Jan 7, 2011)

excellent..

u are an AMD fan...arent you?


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2011)

Joker said:


> u are an AMD fan...arent you?


Everything which I'm using is Intel and nVidia.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 7, 2011)

Check this too.

The product is hot indeed. (not thermally)

The mini itx boards will be great for htpc's. Standalone media player days are numbered.


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> So fusion is finally here. It looks good but it all depends on the manufacturers whether they market them or like it has always been with amd in laptops , that a few netbooks will be launched . It won't really get marketed and nobody will buy them. All the ads we see will be for the atom.


Almost every manufacturer has jumped on the Fusion netbooks bandwagon at CES 2011. Atom's days are numbered.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 7, 2011)

ico said:


> almost every manufacturer has jumped on the fusion netbooks bandwagon at ces 2011. Atom's days are numbered.



 Totally


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 7, 2011)

ico said:


> Almost every manufacturer has jumped on the Fusion netbooks bandwagon at CES 2011. Atom's days are numbered.



i'd like to wait and watch


----------



## vickybat (Jan 8, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> i'd like to wait and watch



Buddy, all the major manufacturers have announced support for the zacate platform. AMD has never received such support in the mobile platform before this.

Certainly its highly promising and i knew it from the day tomshardware previewed the brazos platform.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 8, 2011)

i think what will be more interesting will be Acer or MSI or Asus (not HP & Dell duo) launch netbooks that gives competition to the likes of Alienware MX11 @ half the price. sacrifice 5-10FPS & get double battery life.


----------



## mohiuddin (Jan 8, 2011)

I liked most its gpu part .dx11 abled(sandy bridge r 10.1), less and less power consumption and narrowing the gap between cpu and igp performance.


----------



## kamal_saran (Jan 8, 2011)

guys when will amd launching apu's for desktops and what will be the expected price.  
DX 11 only amd can do it.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 9, 2011)

expect the price to be same as Athlon II X4 (4k+ for the processor). as the APU (not the 4 cores) are really small & cheap to manufacture.

Intel has stolen many of AMD's customers (from Athlon XP days) using their faster, smarter slogan. now AMD will do the same to Intel with their "DX11 ready" slogan. most of the so called "budget gamers" will be forced to think about AMD even if they prefer Intel. 

i am sure they won't be able to run any DX11 game properly but at least, AMD will get its share of customers back.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes i agree with you here Sam.  People who are not willing to buy a discrete gpu will happily go amd's way. Anybody with the strictest of budget can enjoy hd multimedia content to the fullest.

And don't forget that this platform can be used in the htpc market without breaking the bank.


----------



## ico (Jan 9, 2011)

AMD's E-350 Zacate APU finds a home in Zotac's Zbox AD03 Blu-ray HTPC -- Engadget

HP Pavilion dm1 Reviewed Review - A Review of the HP Pavilion dm1 Reviewed


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 9, 2011)

those mini ITX boards will cost at least 6-7k IMO...what do you think?
Btw, are these 45nm Fab or 32nm fab?(Zacate APU)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 9, 2011)

They are 40 nm half node


----------



## vickybat (Jan 11, 2011)

Check this out people. A glimpse of the upcoming mainstream platform.


----------



## Joker (Jan 11, 2011)

look who is scared: *Intel to Pay Nvidia $1,500,000,000 for Licensing*

Sounds like a bail out or an arranged marriage to reduce legal battles.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 11, 2011)

Expect some serious counterattack once these two giants join hands.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 15, 2011)

Brazos is launched in desktop platform.(nettop will be more appropriate)

The Asrock E350MI Micro-ITX board is reviewed in tomshardware.

Check this


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2011)

The Brazos Review: AMD's E-350 Supplants ION for mini-ITX - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News


----------



## ico (Mar 17, 2011)

Initial Desktop AMD "Llano" Lineup Will Include Five APUs - Documents - X-bit labs

*i51.tinypic.com/jhy3p3.png


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 17, 2011)

Speaking of APUs, I am currently reviewing a board with E-350 BTW:
*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/Gigabyte%20E350N-USB3/IMG_0089.jpg


----------



## vickybat (Mar 18, 2011)

^^ Eagerly waiting for your review.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 18, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Speaking of APUs, I am currently reviewing a board with E-350 BTW:
> *i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/Gigabyte%20E350N-USB3/IMG_0089.jpg



much awaited yaar, doing reviews is fun


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 18, 2011)

^^ heh, try doing 1-3 in a week's time. That's where the real fun starts .

She's pretty okay. Just as a rough indication of how E-350 rolls while we're still in the APU topic, with 1080p MKV running in the background, a 2.63GB file filled with folders and images of random sizes and resolutions taken about 1.24 hours to complete compression, 1.02 hours with 720p and 29 minutes without doing any playback. There were stutters on 1080p and 720p when files where being compressed at the same time. But it did 1080p playback on its own nicely so its all A-OK.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 18, 2011)

^i understand your condition


----------

